# vyprsknout



## parolearruffate

Hi,
I don't understand if you can use this verb alone to say:"burst out laughing", or if you need to say: vyprsknout k smíchu.
Can someone solve my doubt?
Thank you,
Laura


----------



## nebt

Ahoj,
říká se _vyprsknout smíchy_, nikoliv "k smíchu".

A říci samotné _vyprskl_? To by spíš znamenalo, že se někdo na někoho obořil. Jinak taky říkáme, že na někoho _vyjel_ (což ovšem může mít i sexuální význam, že někdo někoho začal svádět).


----------



## nebt

No, ale vlastně - možné to je. Jde říci _"Všichni jsme vyprskli."_ 
Když mluvíš o jednom člověku, říkáme spíše _vyprskl smíchy_, aby bylo jasné, že se nejedná o to, že někdo na někoho začal křičet nebo nadávat.
Alespoň já to tak cítím. Ale někdy (protože mě samotné to je jasné) použiju i _"já jsem vyprskla..."_ a pokračuju dál ve vyprávění. 

Také se dá použít _"vybuchl smíchy"_ - ovšem samotné _"vybuchl"_ znamená vybuchl *vzteky!* Anebo to také může znamenat, že totálně neuspěl - hlavně např. u zkoušky: _"Totálně jsem vybouch._"


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, moc moc dobře....
čau,
Laura


----------

